# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Differin - pogorszenie stanu cery

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Pani dermatolog przepisała mi differin na płytkie ślady po niewielkim trądziku na policzkach. W walacje leczyłem się skinorenem, bo był delikatny, a po zakończeniu kuracji pani dermatolog stwierdziła, że skoro robi się już chłodniej to można zadziałać czymś silniejszym. No i jestem zaniepokojony tym, co ta maść robi z moją skórą. Nie dość, że ma fakture marszczonej bibuły, jest nierówna, podrażniona i swędzi w dolnych częściach policzków, to mnie nieźle wysypało, kilka małych pryszczy blisko siebie na policzku w pobliżu ucha, kilka między brwiami(dokładniej trochę nad) a czoło zawsze miałem w 100% czyste. Differin stosuję już miesiąc i dlatego stan cery mnie niepokoi... Dodam, że podczas wizyty u dermatologa nie miałem żadnych stanów aktywnych, pod tym względem twarz była gładziutka, a chcąc sobie pomóc tylko pogorszyłem sprawę... Nie wiem co robic, czy dać tej maści szansę, czy ją odstawić, bo narazie widzę same negatywne skutki jej używania. Tylko czy dermatolog przepisała by mi coś, co drastycznie pogorszy sytuację? Czytałem, że początki z retinoidami są ciężkie i należy się uzbroić w silne nerwy, oraz cierpliwość, a wszystko się unormuje i będą efekty. Proszę o poradę, bo naprawdę nie wiem co robić,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Fakt differin najpierw wydobywa zmiany skórne oczyszczając tak skórę i efekty widać dopiero po około 4 miesiącach stosowania , jednak piszesz o swędzeniu (zaczerwienienia nie biorę pod uwagę, bo skóra wrażliwa reaguje tak na wiele maści i żeli jak i na tabletki typu izotek) i w moim odczuciu jest to skutek uboczny stosowania żelu jednak jeśli swędzenie jest silne i utrzymuje się długo wtedy musisz zrezygnować ze stosowania go i oczywiście jak najszybciej poinformować dermatologa i może on/ona przepisać ci inny preparat równie silny jednak taki, który nie powoduje takiego swędzenia w twoim przypadku jednak daj czas temu żelowi (daj tydzień czasu) a i to że schodzi martwy naskórek to bardzo dobrze tak powinno być  :Smile:  ja również nie mam dobrych wspomnień po differynie i skinorenem ja osobiście i moja cera polubiliśmy duac żel , który stosuję dwa razy dziennie jak wrócę z zajęć po uprzednim umyciu buzi i wieczorem po umyciu buzi (zostawiam na calutka noc) pod względem leków i preparatów na trądzik jestem ekspertem gdyż męczyłam się z nim prawie 7 lat i dopiero się pozbyłam, teraz zapobiegawczo stosuje duac, choć czasami pojawiają się niespodzianki (bardzo rzadko, ale to wina wysokiego testosteronu wolnego) . Najlepszym działaniem przeciwko jest: izotek (około 5 miesięcy) + duac + odpowiednia pielęgnacja skóry czyli, Cetaphil emulsja do mycia buzi i krem (numer jeden ! Apteka i Superpharm ) + dieta ( ograniczenie słodyczy , fakt nie powodują trądziku jednak jeśli posiadasz trądzik to mogą go zaostrzyć  taki paradoks , ograniczenie napojów słodkich i gazowanych i tłustych i ostrych potraw) Mycie delikatne buzi , delikatne osuszanie buzi ręcznikiem (ręcznik że tak ujmę świeży bądź jednorazowy) Nie używać drogeryjnych żelów i peelingów. Maseczka najwyżej raz w tygodniu dobrana odpowiednio do cery. Stres i mało snu to wrogowie cery  :Smile:  Zmiana pościeli raz na tydzień . A i zbadaj sobie testosteron wolny ( podwyższony testosteron wolny powoduje często trądzik i trzeba go potem zwalczać  ) A i jak już zauważyłeś nie jestem lekarką  :Smile:  Mam nadzieję, że pomogłam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję za wyczerpującą odpowiedź, przyznam, że trochę się uspokoiłem po przeczytaniu :Smile:  Faktem jest, że nie mam wyczucia w dozowaniu leku, zwłaszcza w postaci maści/kremów i nakładam zbyt grubą wartstwę, co może skutkować podrażnieniem i swędzeniem. Zmiany skórne na szczęście nie są jakieś gigantyczne i twarde, dość szybko się wysuszają i spłycają, ale na pewno powiadomię panią dermatolog o całym przejściu. Co do Izoteku, wiem, że to jest lek obiektywnie bardzo skuteczny, ale nie wiem, czy w moim przypadku i na tym etapie nie za bardzo "inwazyjny". Jeżeli jednak trądzik będzie bardzo oporny, pewnie to przełknę i zdecyduję się na niego. W każdym razie jeszcze raz dziękuję za pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję za wyczerpującą odpowiedź, przyznam, że trochę się uspokoiłem po przeczytaniu Faktem jest, że nie mam wyczucia w dozowaniu leku, zwłaszcza w postaci maści/kremów i nakładam zbyt grubą wartstwę, co może skutkować podrażnieniem i swędzeniem. Zmiany skórne na szczęście nie są jakieś gigantyczne i twarde, dość szybko się wysuszają i spłycają, ale na pewno powiadomię panią dermatolog o całym przejściu. Co do Izoteku, wiem, że to jest lek obiektywnie bardzo skuteczny, ale nie wiem, czy w moim przypadku i na tym etapie nie za bardzo "inwazyjny". Jeżeli jednak trądzik będzie bardzo oporny, pewnie to przełknę i zdecyduję się na niego. W każdym razie jeszcze raz dziękuję za pomoc


 To dobrze, że cię uspokoiłam, ale zrób sobie taki eksperyment smaruj differinem tylko cieniutko (gruba warstwa może wpływać faktycznie na mocniejsze swędzenie, ale jak już zauważyłam to to iż chcesz poprzez nakładanie grubej warstwy pozbyć się swojej nemezis, ale w złym znaczeniu  :Smile:  to teraz tak na przyszłość cieńsza warstwa jest lepsza (lepiej się wchłania) i lepiej wtedy stosować np. dwa razy dziennie diff niż nakładać grubą warstwę  ) A i izotek to ostateczność (gdy inne leki no cóż nie dają żadnych efektów) ale skuteczny, więc jeśli działają na ciebie inne leki to nie musisz nawet myśleć nad tym lekiem  :Smile:  Jednak zbadaj hormony bo one jak już pisałam często wywołują trądzik gdy danego hormonu masz za dużo... ja te badania robiłam na własną rękę, bo żaden derm. mi nie zlecił (ah...nie fajnie) a ile masz lat? bo w sumie nie napisałeś, jeśli od 12 do 17 to wtedy może być to po prostu trądzik młodzieńczy i biorąc leki po kilku miesiącach od 4 do 8 powinien zniknąć jeśli nie zniknie wtedy i mocniejsze leki. Jeśli jesteś starszy to wtedy zbadaj hormony nawet jak pani derm. nie kazała. A i pamiętaj po trądziku mogą ci zostać przebarwienia a nawet blizny (choć z tego co pisałeś to masz mały trądzik, więc raczej ominie cię te przykre zmiany po trądziku). Jednak teraz napiszę tak unikaj słońca (nie chodzi mi byś dosłownie ukrywał się przed słońcem po prostu kerem uv od 30 do 50(ważne są plusy na opakowaniu minimum++ a najlepie +++) nawet w zimę bo jak wiesz stosujesz diff na skórę co powoduje, że martwy naskórek ci schodzi i odsłania nowa zdrową skórę, a mimo że jest jesień to słońce świeci i świeci ci na tą zdrową i chorą skórę, podrażnioną, więc jeśli nie chcesz przebarwień to stosuj krem uv przed każdym wyjściem.  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety mam już 22 lata, więc pewnie zrobię badania by mieć jasność sytuacji, trądzik zaczął się ok półtora roku temu, a wcześniej (do 20 roku życia) nie miałem dosłownie żadnych problemów tego typu, aż tu nagle zaskórniki i bach... Odkąd regularnie odwiedzałem dermatologa po swoim pierwszy wysypie miałem sprawę dość ustanilizowaną. Kuracje były dobierane co ok 2 miesiące i podtrzymywały stan, wiadomo, że coś tam wyskakiwało, ale to były pojedyńcze zmiany, które szybko się goiły dzięki właściwościom maści. Teraz widocznie Differin "wywabił" na zewnątrz wszystko, co nazbierało się przez lato(mam skłonności do pogorszenia cery na jesień), ale wczoraj byłem u swojej pani dermatolog i powiedziała, że to naturalny etap leczenia tym kremem, a optymalne skutki mają być po 3miesiącach stosowania. Mój pierwszy wysyp uraczył mnie kilkoma "głębszymi" ropnymi pryszczami i zostało trochę małych blizenek jak to ujęła pani dermatolog, ale powiedziała, że w moim przypadku są na tyle płytkie, że regularne stosowanie retinoidów zewnętrznie powinno załatwić sprawę, tylko potrzeba trochę czasu i cierpliwości. Większość to były zwykłe przebarwienia. Już nie wyskakują mi takie twarde ropne pryszcze, tylko raczej małe krostki i grudki, które w ciągu 2-3 dni potrafią się goić i chyba takie zmiany nie zostawiają blizn, bo są dość płytkie, przynajmniej tak to sobie tłumaczę. Na pewno nie jest to ten sam rodzaj co na samym początku przeprawy z trądzikiem. Co prawda wtedy nie było ich jakoś bardzo dużo, ale były zdecydowanie bardziej bolesne i nasączone ropą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niestety mam już 22 lata, więc pewnie zrobię badania by mieć jasność sytuacji, trądzik zaczął się ok półtora roku temu, a wcześniej (do 20 roku życia) nie miałem dosłownie żadnych problemów tego typu, aż tu nagle zaskórniki i bach... Odkąd regularnie odwiedzałem dermatologa po swoim pierwszy wysypie miałem sprawę dość ustanilizowaną. Kuracje były dobierane co ok 2 miesiące i podtrzymywały stan, wiadomo, że coś tam wyskakiwało, ale to były pojedyńcze zmiany, które szybko się goiły dzięki właściwościom maści. Teraz widocznie Differin "wywabił" na zewnątrz wszystko, co nazbierało się przez lato(mam skłonności do pogorszenia cery na jesień), ale wczoraj byłem u swojej pani dermatolog i powiedziała, że to naturalny etap leczenia tym kremem, a optymalne skutki mają być po 3miesiącach stosowania. Mój pierwszy wysyp uraczył mnie kilkoma "głębszymi" ropnymi pryszczami i zostało trochę małych blizenek jak to ujęła pani dermatolog, ale powiedziała, że w moim przypadku są na tyle płytkie, że regularne stosowanie retinoidów zewnętrznie powinno załatwić sprawę, tylko potrzeba trochę czasu i cierpliwości. Większość to były zwykłe przebarwienia. Już nie wyskakują mi takie twarde ropne pryszcze, tylko raczej małe krostki i grudki, które w ciągu 2-3 dni potrafią się goić i chyba takie zmiany nie zostawiają blizn, bo są dość płytkie, przynajmniej tak to sobie tłumaczę. Na pewno nie jest to ten sam rodzaj co na samym początku przeprawy z trądzikiem. Co prawda wtedy nie było ich jakoś bardzo dużo, ale były zdecydowanie bardziej bolesne i nasączone ropą.


O to niewiele jesteś starszy ode mnie  :Smile:  Ale wróćmy do tematu więc z pewnością to już nie jest trądzik młodzieńczy a  trądzik dorosły (u dorosłych może się pojawić zwłaszcza jeśli miało się ten problem za czasów młodości(11-18), jeśli trądzik dostałeś wcześnie (11-14) to ryzyko nawrotu w dorosłości wynosi nawet 80-85%. U osób dorosłych często winą są pokarmy z wysokim indeksem glikemicznym (tzw. ulepszacze) , zaburzenia hormonalne, stres, niewłaściwa dieta a i słońce też znajduje się na tej liście. Dlatego polecałam ci zbadać hormony,unikać stresu i słońca(krem uv) czy też zmienić nawyki żywieniowe  :Smile:  A i mam pytanie: Czy masz problemy ze stresem,pogorszeniem nastroju,z szybkim męczeniem się, zmianami wagi?(jeśli tak to polecam również zbadanie tarczycy(tsh,ft3,ft4,antytop,antytg bo jeśli niewłaściwie tarczyca funkcjonuje może wpłynąć na trądzik). Tak diff. ma za zadanie wydobyć te małe upierdliwe irytujące krostki jednak musisz obserwować jego działanie , bo powinien wydobywać , ale równie szybko się ich pozbywać i z miesiąca na miesiąc powinno niespodzianek być mniej , jeśli jednak tak się nie dzieje to silniejszy lek. A i nasunęły mi się dwa pytania :Czy dermatolog przepisała ci jakieś tabletki ? I czy golisz brodę? ( wiem dziwnie to pytanie brzmi jednak jeśli miałeś problemy z trądzikiem i golisz się maszynką to nawet jak wymieniasz te ostrza(oj nie wiem jak one się nazywają) to podrażniasz skórę i czasami mimo, iż dbasz o czystość tych ostrych(wybacz, ale nie napiszę jak się nazywają) i często je zmieniasz to i tak mogą znaleźć na nich bakterie.Więc jeśli się golisz to na razie zaopatrz się w delikatną pinkę przed i po i o maszynki (jednorazowego użytku). Co do jesieni to masz rację dla osób męczących się z trądzikiem jest to najgorszy okres. Co do blizn to nimi możesz się zająć, ale dopiero po zwalczeniu trądziku i min. 3 miesiącach, które dasz cerze by ta odpoczęła. Wtedy dobre są peelingi, maści na blizny potrądzikowe i laser IPL(wiązka światła) usuwa blizny. I tak jak pisałam wcześniej naprawdę ci polecam emulsję do mycia buzi CETAPHIL (wiem po sobie, że to najlepszy preparat do mycia jej, do tej pory go używam, a używałam kiedyś :Iwosti,La roche,nivea,garnier itp. więc wszystkim go polecam wiem, że jest on dość drogi jednak wystarcza nawet 3 miesiące co jest zdecydowanie zaletą. A i przy trądziku co zauważyłam obserwując siebie i innych to to iż mleko to zło dla cery trądzikowej(nie wiem dlaczego nigdzie się o tym nie pisze i nie bada jednak na podstawie 6 osób mleko pogorszyło stan) Ah... i nie używaj żadnych preparatów do buzi co zawierają alkohol!  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Masz rację co do mleka, zrezygnowałem z płatków śniadaniowych, bo zauważyłem, że mleko potrafi potęgować problem. Jeśli chodzi o golenie się, to nigdy nie widziałem szczególnej interakcji skutkującej podrażnieniem, wysypem, czy swędzeniem. Ostatnio robię to rzadziej, bo boję się o to, jak to koegzystuje ze skórą po starciu z differinem. Sam lek faktycznie, wywala na zewnątrz niewielkie zmiany(większość w dotyku jak ziarenka) ale potrafi w przeciągu jednej nocy maksymalnie je wysuszyć, a po góra trzech dniach zmiana już jest płaska. Stosuje go dopiero półtora miesiąca, ale pani dermatolog stwierdziła, że już widać poprawę choć miałem inne odczucia z początku. Mam nadzieję, że z dnia na dzień będzie coraz lepiej, bo gdy podkreśliłem jak reaguje moja skóra, dermatolog powiedziała, że tak ma być j gdyby było inaczej lek okazał by się nieskuteczny. Generalnie stres odczuwa zwłaszcza mój żołądek, ale ostatnio nieszczególnie się stresuję. Z wagą też żadnych problemów nie mam, tzn jestem szczupły i jak worek bez dna, taki metabolizm, ale to od zawsze. Ostatnio podczas wizyty proponowano mi "wzmocnienie" kuracji poprzez peeling TCA, czy jakiś inny(szczerze mówiąc nie pamiętam) i jedynym warunkiem jest odstawienie maści 2-3 dni przed zabiegiem - według pani dr. Jeśli się zdecyduję to na pewno po tej kuracji, dostałem receptę kontynuującą terapię differinem i jak dobiję te 3 miesiące, to pewnie się zdecyduję choć naczytałem się w internecie budzących obawy opinii, że skróra jest zniszczona, uraczona nowym wysypem i szramami po zabiegu. Moich śladów co prawda "dziurami" nazwać nie można, ale jednak miło by było mieć całkowicie gładką skórę. Trądziku wcześniej nie miałem - odnosząc się do Twoich informacji na temat przedziałów wiekowych. O Cetaphilu słyszałem, wiem, że dużo osób używa i sobie chwali ten żel, ja do tej pory myję twarz antybakteryjnym żelem z ziaji do cery trądzikowej, ale zastanawiam się nad zaopatrzeniem w Cetaphil. Masz rację co do specyfików na bazie alkoholu, wysuszają na wiór, a w efekcie skóra broni się przed nadmierną suchością i produkuje wzmożoną ilość sebum, co zaostrza problemy z cerą i można wpaść w błędno koło. Już kiedyś zrobiłem sobie krzywdę dosłownie spirytusowym tobikiem garniera i nigdy więcej  :Smile: ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przepraszam za post jeden pod drugim, ale edytować nie mogę, a zapomniałem odpisać na pytanie dotyczące tabletek. Kiedy pierwszy raz odwiedziłem tą panią derm. (Gdzieś w lutym) przepisała mi Isotrexin i antybiotyk doustny "Azitrox" który brałem 3 razy przez 3 dni i następnie jedna tabletka raz na tydzień(ogólnie 6 tabletek). Za drugim razem była kontynuacja z tą samą dawką i częstotliwością. Później przyszły cieplejsze dni i na wakacyjny okres przepisała mi Skinoren, który stosowałem 3 miesiące. No i teraz ten differin. Miałem alternatywę Differin, albo Acnelec, bo to podobno zamiennik, ale w aptece podano mi diff, bo tylko on był na stanie. Pytałem ostatnio, czy nie potrzebuję też czegoś do stosowania wewnętrznego, ale pani derm zdecydowanie zaprzeczyła i powiedziała, że już nie potrzebuję leczenie antybiotykiem, więc tego narazie się trzymam.

----------


## jonkodod

Ja myślę, że można tu zastosować wartościową podmiankę i skinoren zastąpić soolantrą. Naprawdę warto.

----------


## henryka02

Soolantra na prawdę spoko, polecam bo warto o nią podpytać lekarza i kupić. Działa rewelacyjnie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy można prosić o więcej informacji o kremie Soolantra? Widziałam, że ktoś o nim wspomniał. Miał ktoś może styczność? Prosiłabym o opinie. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lekarz polecił mi krem soolantra i jestem bardzo zadowolona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dołączam do pochlebnych opinii. Jak najbardziej warto spytać lekarza o krem soolantra.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po przeczytaniu opinii zapytałam lekarza. Obecnie stosuję soolantrę i jestem wdzięczna, że ktoś te dobre opnie zamieścił. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stosowałam soolantrę i złego słowa nie mogę na ten lek powiedzieć. Polecam skonsultować się w jego sprawie z lekarzem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chciałabym włączyć się w temat differinu i zapytać... Na optymalne efekty działania muszę poczekać ok. 3 m-cy, a ile czasu krem będzie intesywnie wywabiał wszystko co najgorsze? Bo muszę przyznać, że używam go od jakichś 3 tygodni a od około tygodnia mam fatalne zmiany skórne. Nie wiem ile jeszcze dać czasu differinowi. Na razie mam koszmar. Mam nadzieję, że ten etap nie będzie trwał również 3 m-ce? Pozdrawiam i z góry dzięki za odpowiedź! Anka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Soolantra to strzał w dziesiątkę. Stosowałam, nie ma nic lepszego!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stosowałam differin i spotkała mnie bardzo podobna sytułacja ;/. Odrazu postanowiłam się zapisać do lekarza i przepisał mi właśnie soolantre. Nie byłam przekonana co do kolejnego środku ponieważ poprzedni mnie bardzo zraził. Postanowiłam spróbować i nie żałuje oraz z czystym sumieniem polecam efekty naprawdę bardzo imponujące

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

również jak poprzednicy polecam soolantre,bardzo skutecznie poradziła sobie z moim trądzikiem różowatym.

----------


## PR44

czy w trakcie stosowania solantry wasze zmiany chorobowe (przy trądziku różowatym) zmieniły kolor? tzn. stały się bardziej czerowane/widoczne? tak w pierwszym tygodniu używania soolantry?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stosuję soolantre od ok. miesiąca i jestem bardzo zadowolona. Krem ma bardzo delikatne
 działanie, nie powoduje żadnych podrażnień, łatwo się wchłania, skóra wygląda
 naturalnie i świeżo. Oby tylko efekt utrzymał się także po zakończeniu kuracji.
 Nadaje się świetnie pod makijaż, nie trzeba mieć oporów przed stosowaniem go na dzień.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam stosuje Soolantre również od miesiąca. Efekty rewelacyjne. Wcześniej stosowałam
 Rozex i nie było tak źle ale Soolantra wyleczyła mi twarz całkowicie. Na dzień
 dzisiejszy jest super.W przyszłym tygodniu wizyta u dermatologa .Ważne aby dokładnie
 zmywać twarz płynem micelarnym lub tonikiem. Polecam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
od lat zmagam się z trądzikiem..., bardzo dużo musiałam przejść (leczenie antybiotykiem, kremy, maści, etc - i nic...), aby trafić do właściwego lekarza, który zdiagnozował u mnie trądzik różowaty (ku mojemu zdziwieniu). U mnie występuje postać trądziku krostkowo-grudkowatego, lecz bez widocznego na pierwszy rzut oka rumienia.
W pierwszej kolejności rozpoczęto u mnie leczenie, od wykonania zabiegu laserem CUTERA, który pozamykał bardzo skutecznie moje płytkie naczynka (dopiero do zabiegu zauważyłam, że faktycznie miałam płytko unaczynioną cerę), następnie rozpoczęłam leczenie Soolantrą. Minęły dwa tygodnie, a efekty są naprawdę rewelacyjne, choć jak widzę, na leczenie najbardziej odporna jest broda.... Za kilka dni idę do kontroli, na pewno Soolantrę będę stosować pełne 4 miesiące - bez przerwy. Trzymam kciuki i żyję nadzieją, że leczenie zakończy się sukcesem... Życzę wszystkim powodzenia i dużo szczęścia w poszukiwaniu dobrego lekarza...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z trądzikiem różowatym męczyłam się kilka dobrych lat stosowałam mnóstwo specyfików na to by się w końcu tego pozbyć. Nic nie pomagało kompletnie nic kilka osób polecało mi wielokrotnie soolantre jednak nie byłam przekonana aby znów męczyć moją skórę jakimiś eksperymentami. W końcu się zgodziłam i to było najlepsze co mogłam zrobić.Na mojej buzi nie ma śladu po trądziku żałuje, że nie zrobiłam tego szybciej polecam wszystkim!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Również jak inni polecam serdecznie soolantre na trądzik. Działanie tego leku jest niesamowite w krótkim czasie potrafi się rozprawić z naszym trądzikiem na  dobre.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Soolantra to najlepsze co mnie spotkało podczas walki z trądzikiem! Już po 3 tygodniach od rozpoczęcia kuracji efekty nie do poznania. Jestem zachwycona działaniem tego leku!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przed rozpoczęciem kuracji z soolantrą dowiedziałam się, że jest ona bardzo szybka w rozwiązywaniu problemów typu trądzik. Ciężko było mi uwierzyć ponieważ mam za sobą kilka kuracji z podobnymi lekami które też miały być niby bardzo szybkie i skuteczne, ale postanowiłam spróbować i jak się okazało po miesiącu czasu nie ma śladu po trądziku.

----------

